# Pen G / availability



## WinningRabbit (Oct 6, 2022)

Hello, 
I’m still very new to owning goats and love learning from all of you. I have gathered supplies for certain illnesses but can’t find where I might buy penicillin for my goats to keep on hand. Every place is out of stock. Can someone suggest a supplier? Thank you!!


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 6, 2022)

There are still places to buy it online... Pen G has a shelf life... and by june of 2023 you will have to get it through a vet.  I think I bought my last through Jeffers or Valley vet,  or one of the online animal/vet supplies.  
Read up on the VFD and the rest of the regulations that will be phased in,  in June of 2023... this is all passed legislation... and if you don't have a vet get one NOW... so that you have a working relationship with one.  Then they can tell you to come in and pick up xyz without them seeing the animal if they get to know you and know that you know what you are seeing and that you are capable of treating it.   It is going to get very tough down the road and vets are going to require farmers of any number of animals to have to have regular vet visits.. or they can lose their liscenses  also.


----------



## WinningRabbit (Oct 11, 2022)

Thank you for letting me know all of those details.


----------

